# 1st snow with new HSS928



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I put the 92 jet in and waited for snow. We got 3" of heavy wet stuff today. I John Deere plowed it to the edge of the 300' drive and 50' x 100' parking area so it was piled up about 2 feet high. I sprayed the 928 with Dupont snow repellent. The 928 went through it like butter. When I was done there was not even any snow stuck in the old style chute. 



I did notice that it does not like to keep a straight line like my HS724. You have to keep nudging it. Not a big deal though. I'm quite happy with it. No issue on power.


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

Honda's are good machines. Glad it worked so well for you!


----------



## KJINTF (Dec 31, 2017)

I agree no straight lines - The thing tries to go off track all the time 

1/2 mile long driveway fighting it all the way 

A bit disappointing but all in all a good machine


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I suspect the wandering is related to less than perfect traction. I have never run any other type of tracked machines. I wonder if this is a common thing for tracked snow blowers.


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

Wonder if an adjustment would help.
Here's a screenshot of the manual addressing that.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks for the info. I got some weights and checked the tension. It is within specs on both tracks.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

The buckets and chassis are very rigid, they don’t flex much. I’d recheck your skid shoe adjustment on a different surface. If one is dragging harder then the other that will cause he machine to wander. 

I did a bucket adjustment to get it perfectly level to the rest of the machine a year ago. It improved the tracking.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Thanks, I’ll check that tonight.


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

Shoe adjustment looked good. Today it did not wander much. I suspect I might have had some ice on the ground last time. Got 6 inches of heavy wet snow today and had no problems.


----------

